# 75mm VW Center Caps for MB wheels reviewed



## pjmariner (Jun 14, 2015)

I posted this in B7 forum, but this applies to all VW owners so I am reposting here:

So I have lurked for awhile here. I purchased some MB GLK350 wheels from smooth_gti that he had painted Nimbus Grey, very cool guy who met me halfway between Boston and Burlington VT to delivery wheels. 

I looked here and did not see anybody who found MB centercaps, only stickers. I checked out Alibaba and DHGate and just got in these 75mm VW center caps for the wheels from DHgate (china), and quality is excellent, fit is perfect, tighter than the stock MB caps. The stock center caps on these wheels only had the 3 plastics legs with nothces to hold centercap secure. These have the 3 plastic legs and a metal retainer/spring clip to keep legs firmly pushed out, and the are far more 'solid' in the rim then stock. 

If you search on dhgate you will find them, they have pics with the centercaps and measurments with digital calipers. I don't want to solicite or anything, I just thought this might be useful info for those wanting to put MB wheels on a vw. Shipping was about 2 weeks total, $24 for all 4 shipped when I got them.

Rims are 19", 43MM offset, 7.5w tires are 225/45/19, so they are about 3/4" taller then stock. Car is at stock height, and I think bigger tires fills gap pretty well, and keeps ride civil.


----------

